# General > Recommendations >  Jokes Forum

## steveler

Hey why is there no jokes forum despite there beng an option for it under Forums???

Surely we could russtle up enough humour between us to warrant a jokes forum?

Hey the BBC manage to broadcast theirs all day under the guise of real life!!
 ::

----------


## Mr P Cannop

aye niell how about a jokes forum ??

----------


## ©Amethyst

We used to have one 'cause I was in a joke telling phase ages ago and was blocking up the general forum methinks... oops!  lol.  At any rate, one day, I logged on and it was... gone!   ::  

Will it be returning from the bahamas any time soon?

----------


## tides of pentland firth

Here is the best joke i ever heard. It was probably just the person telling it that was funny. See wat you think:

A gorrila walks into a bar one day. He goes up to the barman and askes for a pint. The barman get worried so he says to the gorilla, "I'll be back in a minuit", and he runs up the stairs to his boss. "Boss. A gorrilla has just come in and he wants a pint". The Boss says, "Well charge him £23 for the pint". So the barman goes back down the stairs and gives the gorilla his pint and charges him £23. Now the barman and the gorrilla are talking, "We don't get many gorillas' in here" and the gorrila says, "Not with prices like those you wont.

Bad Dum Dum Tchsh!

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

